# Found a CO2 Tank



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

I found a used Co2 tank. There is a label on the tank that says it contains Co2. It is red and about 36" tall. I am thinking that I might be able to use this as the tank for my C02 injection system. Do these Co2 tanks ever break or leak when old and used? Perhaps I should just buy a new one? How much do these things cost? What are the best Co2 injection system kits? Thanks.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd also like to know that...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Co2 cylanders have dates stamped on them, for inspection purposes. I believe every 5 years the tank must be inspected, or they will not fill it.
There are some very old cylanders out there, they are fine, as long as they pass inspection..
Most of the time, they just need a new valve.

I found a great deal on a 20lb cylander at the local welding supply shop near here.. $30 filled.. But that is a steal..
60-125$ for a newer 20lb cylander is what you might pay if you are in a rush.

You will need a regulator to go with your cylander. I use the Milwaukee brand CO2 regulator. $80 on ebay


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

thank you !

Would a 20lb cylander be fine for a 90 gallon tank and how long would it last ?


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

yourockit said:


> I found a used Co2 tank. There is a label on the tank that says it contains Co2. It is red and about 36" tall. I am thinking that I might be able to use this as the tank for my C02 injection system. Do these Co2 tanks ever break or leak when old and used? Perhaps I should just buy a new one? How much do these things cost? What are the best Co2 injection system kits? Thanks.


if you take your tank to get filled sometimes they just switch the tank with one thats already filled. its easier for them and you get a different tank everytime


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ya you have to have it tested every 5 years. They will hydro test it to look for any weak spots. I would get that done and see if it clears.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Depending on how much light you had, a 20lb cylander should last anywhere from 6months to a year


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Great info I'm been wondering about this as well where would you look for these a welding shop or what do you need some kind of permet or something or is it like propane tanks you just go buy one and replace it when needed no ?'s asked?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

No permits.. People often have welding supplies in their garage. And lots of regular folk, and businesses have beer/soft drink dispensers in thier homes that require CO2

I go to the local welding supply shop.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> No permits.. People often have welding supplies in their garage. And lots of regular folk, and businesses have beer/soft drink dispensers in thier homes that require CO2
> 
> I go to the local welding supply shop.


Thank you


----------

